# Boston Pond Fisheries Focus of Public Meeting



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Boston Pond Focus of Public Meeting

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources Fisheries Division will host a public meeting on Thursday, Sept. 15, to review a fisheries assessment that recently took place at Boston Pond in Houghton County.

The meeting will begin at 6:30 p.m. at the Boston Fire Hall located one mile west of US Highway 41 on the Boston Road. George Madison, the DNR's western U.P. fisheries supervisor, will present an overview of the recent fisheries survey conducted in Boston Pond and then open the meeting for discussion of future management options.

"Boston Pond has historically been a popular spot for small boat anglers who enjoy fishing for pan fish and other warm-water species," Madison said. He added that the recent survey revealed that there has been a change in the types of fish that now dominate Boston Pond. The DNR wants to hear from the public about what types of fisheries resource would be most suitable for Boston Pond to provide the most enjoyable fishing for those who frequent the area, Madison said.

"The recent survey was done as part of a survey and clean-up of contamination that was recently concluded by the Environmental Protection Agency and we think the public will be interested in our findings," Madison said.

Madison added that improvement of the fisheries in Boston Pond is the overall goal, as well as meeting the expectations of the area community.

For more information, contact Madison at (906) 353-6651.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I know this is a 10 yrs old, but I am curious as to the outcome of this meeting and the current status of the fishing on Boston Pond. I fished there while attending MTU from 2005 - 2007. Pretty good pike fishing back then!


----------

